# Tom Barr's low tech EI fertilizer dosing article



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2012)

...I had that last night, thought I saved it
now can't find it at all

Any other threads and articles about how to fertilize a low tech tank woulc be greatly appreciated too!

..I'm sitting here, very comfortable...on the bottom of the learning curve!!


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I think you mean this one:
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2817-Non-CO2-methods

That's for Non CO2 tanks.

Whiskey


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2012)

Whiskey said:


> I think you mean this one:
> http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2817-Non-CO2-methods
> 
> That's for Non CO2 tanks.
> ...


Whiskey thank you!
I didn't realize the link I followed took me to another board.
I've been searching on this one....


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Happy to help!

Remember, the key is to limit growth by light first - then you will have success 

Whiskey


----------

